# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Murcia esconde un estudio oficial que demuestra que la región no necesita trasvase

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, esta noticia tiene algún tiempo, pero creo que no se ha comentado por aquí y es importante.

http://www.elconfidencial.com/espana...rasvase-87108/

*UN LIBRO DE LA CONFEDERACIÓN DEL SEGURA QUE LLEVA MESES IMPRESO*

*Murcia esconde un estudio oficial que demuestra que la región no necesita trasvase*

Vidal Coy 04/11/2011   (06:00h)

El déficit hídrico del Segura, cifrado en unos 460 hectómetros cúbicos por el plan hidrológico de la cuenca (PHCS), puede quedar solucionado mediante la utilización de los acuíferos confinados en el subsuelo. Así se deduce de la ejecución del plan de sequía elaborado por técnicos de la Confederación Hidrográfica (CHS) de ese río, que ha certificado la existencia y sondeado tres grandes acuíferos subterráneos sin explotar y que, por tanto, anula la necesidad del trasvase que ha sido esgrimido como caballo de batalla político por la Administración del PP.

Los resultados de esta investigación técnica están en el libro Las aguas subterráneas en la gestión de la sequía. El ejemplo de la Vega Media y Baja del Segura, del que se imprimieron hace diez meses unos 500 ejemplares que están arrumbados en cajas bajo una escalera de una de las sedes de la CHS en Murcia.

Según los datos que proporciona el libro, en la cuenca del Segura hay al menos un gran acuífero confinado con caudal suficiente para ayudar a equilibrar el déficit hídrico sin necesidad de recurrir a trasvases o transferencias de otras cuencas. Es el de la Vega Media y Baja del Segura, de aguas confinadas que pueden ser surgentes y que tiene unos 2.000 hectómetros de reserva, de los que 100 son renovables anualmente.

Además existe el del Alto Guadalentín, entre Lorca y Puerto Lumbreras, cuyos recursos no están evaluados pero que es de agua potable. Y hay un tercero, el  de Mingogil-Villarones, en Hellín, con una reserva de 1.000 hectómetros cúbicos, de los que otros 50 son renovables anualmente. La suma de todos ellos más algunos otros como el de Moratalla, Calasparra, Cieza o Caravaca equilibrarían el déficit hídrico.

Según fuentes técnicas de la CHS, el uso controlado de esos caudales no causa daño ambiental porque un acuífero confinado no es una bolsa de petróleo que no se repone, sino que se recarga de las montañas por infiltración y o bien sale de forma subterránea al mar o bien se queda en el interior de la tierra adquiriendo presión de confinamiento, lo que facilita su surgencia si se perfora desde la superficie.

Elconfidencial ya publicó en 18 de diciembre de 2008 http://www.elconfidencial.com/cache/...n_ultimas.html

los primeros datos disponibles de los sondeos que se ejecutaban dentro del plan de sequía y que apuntaban a las mismas conclusiones que se extraen del trabajo ya terminado, impreso y no difundido en el libro mencionado, cuyo trabajo de campo se hizo durante la sequía 2005-2009. La CHS, presidida entonces por José Salvador Fuentes Zorita, distribuyó al día siguiente un desmentido a la información que no fue enviado a este diario.

El coordinador y coordinador adjunto de libro que tiene depósito legal A-187-2011 son el comisario de Aguas y el comisario adjunto de la CHS, Manuel Aldeguer y Gonzalo Aragón. El trabajo de campo lo han hecho los geólogos Luis Francisco Turrión, Alfredo Martínez Arias y Sebastián Delgado Moya.

La presentación pública del volumen técnico se ha ido posponiendo sine die desde que salió de imprenta, a principios de este año. A la controversia política que el problema de los trasvases originó en los meses anteriores a las elecciones autonómicas y municipales del 22 de mayo pasado, se suma ahora como nuevo impedimento político la polémica entre gobiernos regionales del PP por la no inclusión del trasvase del Ebro en su programa y la reclamación de Castilla-La Mancha de poner fin al del Tajo-Segura.

Además, ni el lobby de las grandes constructoras, que puja por la obra pública de los trasvases, ni el lobby de las grandes desaladoras que quiere seguir construyéndolas están interesados en que los acuíferos confinados puedan llegar a ser la solución al déficit hídrico de la cuenca del Segura, opina Luis Francisco Turrión, geólogo de la CHS y coautor del libro.

----------


## Luján

Algo sí que me suena que se comentó en su día.

De todos modos, los acuíferos confinados no son solución, como ya dije entonces. Y menos cuando el "déficit" es de 460Hm3/año y estos acuíferos recargan alrededor de 150. Seguiría existiendo un "déficit" de 310Hm3/año.

Pongo "déficit" entre comillas pues no me trago que la comarca tenga ese déficit real. Corrigiendo las hectáreas ilegales, seguro que es mucho menor.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Algo sí que me suena que se comentó en su día.


Pues no recuerdo nada. De hecho, he estado utilizando la búsqueda avanzada para ver si ya estaba puesto y no he encontrado nada, por eso lo he puesto.




> De todos modos, los acuíferos confinados no son solución, como ya dije entonces. Y menos cuando el "déficit" es de 460Hm3/año y estos acuíferos recargan alrededor de 150. Seguiría existiendo un "déficit" de 310Hm3/año.


Sí, pero suponiendo que sean 150 Hm3 el volumen máximo que se puede retirar de esos acuíferos confinados sin afectar a su ciclo de recarga, poniendo en marchas todas las desaladoras que están paradas, más los recursos del propio Segura y como bien comentas una correción de las has de regadío y eliminación de todas las ilegales, sí que se podría prescindir tranquilamente del trasvase y dejarlo para lo que únicamente debería de ser su uso, trasvase de agua en situaciones puntuales o excepcionales, no diariamente como se viene utilizando.

Sin embargo, eso no interesa, ya que se les acabaría el chollo del expolio de agua a los demás.

----------


## labanda

Cuando van a parar de trasvasar agua este año????

paso todas las semanas por encima del trasvase, en el 2011 pararon de bajar agua sobre finales de octubre y comenzaron de nuevo para el puente de la constitución en diciembre, pero desde diciembre no ha parado ni un solo dia de bajar agua, ¿alguien sabria decirme la cantidad de agua que llevan trasvasada?, me parece sangrante que este año en el que ha llovido por mi zona un 50% menos que un año normal, tengamos que soportar ver este rio de agua constante y no poder usarlo ni para beber.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Cuando van a parar de trasvasar agua este año????


Esa pregunta me la llevo haciendo yo desde hace muchos meses... pero sin embargo no he conseguido ninguna respuesta, y estoy seguro de que tampoco la tendré.

----------

